# DIY or hire a pro for sheetrock job



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like something you might be able to tackle. Don't forget to consider how you are going to get the drywall up there. If the stairs are narrow or winding the sheets might not go. If you have a large enough window many of the lumber yards can deliver with a lift to the second floor window.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A real good dry waller can get the job in 1/2 the time, come out with a better finish (in most cases) and far less dust then A DIY.
Something to consider.
Think your going to save a few bucks by hanging the rock and letting them finish it, any Drywallers I know will do one of two things, refuse to do the job or charge far more to finish because of the things there going to have to deal with.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Joe brings up some good points. For instance you are going to be dealing with mostly off angles (not 90 or 45). These can prove to be problems for someone with little experience.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

I saved a lot of money doing everything but mud and tape on my project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

And if you happen to do a rough job a tapper will charge you extra.
The tappers I deal with wants 2/3 of the board up before they will give you a bid if the homeowner is hanging it .not to say you're going to do a hack job, its just something to think about
I don't know your abilities but take your time and don't be scared to ask questions.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

If you hire a pro skip the drywall and go with blue board and skim coat plaster. It's faster than drywall taping and mudding, your entire wall and ceiling areas are coated, not just the seams, there is no sanding so the dust factor is negated, and the finished product is virtually water resistant. Plus the whole job is done much faster. No need to wait for three coats of joint compound to dry.
I started subbing all of my remodels to skim coat plasterers twenty years ago and never looked back. I love the quickness and my clients like the finished product and the lack of dust due to sanding.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup that's what I did on my basement project ..hung blue board and called in a plasterer.
A few boo boos with the rotozip was no big deal to them ...no dust was a bonus also ...I was in enough hot water as it was already ( dust wise).


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I would recommend hiring it out. As stated above, a pro finisher will very likely charge much more if you hang it (especially with knee walls involved). As far as the dust issue mentioned above, I use a sander attached to a shop vac in any occupied space. Most probably don't, so the plaster might be a better option if you can't find someone who does.....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You could always scuff sand, skim coat, prime, paint.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

That's another option for sure if you're comfortable skimming the whole ceiling. You could also add another layer of drywall over what's there....


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> That's another option for sure if you're comfortable skimming the whole ceiling. You could also add another layer of drywall over what's there....


I have zero help to offer, but I just wanted to say it's great to see you grace us with your presence again bjb! I haven't seen you here in a long time but I'm certainly glad you decided to stop back in to help!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The problem with another layer of drywall even 1/4" is then the outlets and switches have to be brought out which is not a big deal but if you have any doors or windows they also must be adjusted which can be a lot harder.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Personally I hate sheet rocking and I am not ver good at it. You could always tackle a wall and see how you do. If it comes out well carry on. You can always call in a pro at some point. There is nothing here that you can't technically do.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

If you can get a good enough drywall guy who does it for a living then it cuts time out by mixing no more then 45 min set mud and will use mason trowels. Very little sanding and coats IMO


----------



## Roxshot (Jan 12, 2015)

Installing drywall isn't particularly difficult but getting a great looking result can be tedious. If your not under any time constraints, you can really save yourself a good chunk of change.


----------

